# Are Bumper Boys reliable?



## Payton (Feb 6, 2005)

Are Bumper Boy derby double launchers reliable?
Thanks


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Payton said:


> Are Bumper Boy derby double launchers reliable?
> Thanks


Yes
Ken Bora


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Mine have been very reliable..I've had 'em for just over a year, and am very happy with them.


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Bought a used one from a guy and haven't had a problem with it.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

I have 2- 12 shooters and 3-4 shooters. for over 3 years now. Except for a couple of bad batteries in the receivers and replacing two bad servos on the 4 shooters, I am very well pleased.

Hope this helps,
Sean


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

Mine has given me nothing but trouble.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I love mine. Anything that has ever gone wrong with them has been repaired by BB very quickly and at no cost.
Great Product.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I have 4 derby doubles, allows me to run a triple for two dogs and have help in the "tough" gun if needed. I train alone a lot. Mine have been very reliable. Had a problem with one not work at over 200 yards, sent in th reveiver and the transmitter and got them re-synched and now work great. I have kept up with the upgrades that I think are very reasonably priced.

Love mine.
Nate


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

I have two of the newer Derby Double's and really like them. Much improved over the older versions. The new servos and triggers are much more reliable. 

The only problem, and I think it's a BIG ONE, is the new "smart bumpers" that they have swithed to are terrible; VERY fragle. The shell started cracking after only a dozen retrieves (and no I don't have a hard mouthed dog). Before long the tops w/ ropes broke off. BB's was nice enough to replace them and they said they fixed the problem (supposedly bad chemical mix in the plastic) and sent me 4 new ones at no charge. I took their word for it and bought 4 more for spares. Still cracking up very fast. Have since switched to other bumper manufacturers.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Lab-kid

Who else makes bumpers for bumper boys? How good are they and can I ask the cost?


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

I have 2 4-shooters and they are great...had a problem with the transmitter and I had a new one the next day by BB...Great product...


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I second Drbob. WHo makes bumpers for BB other than BB?
They always replace mine for free, but I am getting tired of having to ship them back.


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

Can you believe it my charger took a [email protected]# today and I need to get another one...Oh well not bad for 4 years I guess...I probably dropped it a few times... $30.00 for a new one and they shipped it out right away...They are on the ball....

As for the bumpers I keep the nylon covers over them and it seems to keep them in good shape..a few are shot...for what reason did they give you new ones?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Because they fall apart! I only use mine on land most of the time so I will duct tape the nylon covers on for a while to extend the life of the bumpers.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

RE: Replacement Bumpers for BB

I just Googled and I couldn't find any. :?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

The canvas retriever-r-trainer bumpers with streamers work well, are lighter giving a bigger throw, and seem to last longer and are a little cheaper. If you take the BB bumpers when they are brand new, and wrap them with (white, flo-yellow, or whatever) duck tape, they'll last a LOT longer. Also, I've found using only Green loads helps them last longer as well. The yellows seem to have a little too much punch. Plus add a lot of stress to the units themselves.


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

I just bought the Retriever-R-Trainer bumpers from Cabela's. I use the canvas ones on land since I can coat them w/ scent and because they fall apart quickly when subjected to water.

For water I use the BB bumpers or PVC Retriever-R-Trainer bumpers, or the DeadFowl Teal Launcher dummy works well too.

I put the white/black covers that I got from BB on my BB bumpers in hopes that it would prolong their life. I just used plastic cable ties to hold them on in addition to the velco.


----------

